# Critique Possible Buy--Draft mare



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

She is purdy!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Fat!! lol but _very_ pretty! She looks sickle hocked (odd for me cuz most drafts i've seen were more stretched back than they were straight or sickled...)
She also doesn't appear to stand very straight on her front end (looks like she's leaning forward). This wouldn't matter to me, of course if she were only to be used for pleasure. Looks like a very solid horse Too far off the ground for my taste though ****!
Looks like a Perch to me too


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

She's pretty! I love her dapples, and she definitely looks like a percheron.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks guys! I'm waiting for the seller to email me back and it's a loonnnggg wait!


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh dang. Gorgeous! I am also looking into getting a draft, but he's percheron x quarter horse. He's 16.3 and was a failed Amish plow horse... very skittish around his bum... but worth working through.

You said she is 11 but said they didn't specify her age? Did you mean breed?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Snookeys said:


> Oh dang. Gorgeous! I am also looking into getting a draft, but he's percheron x quarter horse. He's 16.3 and was a failed Amish plow horse... very skittish around his bum... but worth working through.
> 
> You said she is 11 but said they didn't specify her age? Did you mean breed?


Oops yes I meant breed.

Good luck, hope you can buy him!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

She's pretty. We are wanting to ad a draft to our herd next year : )


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> Oops yes I meant breed.
> 
> Good luck, hope you can buy him!


Thanks! It would actually be a trade, but we will see!


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Shes beautiful! Acually she is not sickle hocked, a good draft horse has legs set a litter further under them, sometimes almost cow hocked looking. It's called a set, and is desired because it makes them a more powerful driving horse.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks guys! We actually bought her yesterday after riding her some, she definitely needs work at the canter (unbalanced) but she's exactly what my mom's wanted her whole life: a dependable trail horse her size, calm but with spunk, and to boot, he's her favorite color and breed! He looks to be either full Perch or half perch/half warmblood.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks! Now we've got 7. Oh boy. We're trying to sell our mini mare Lulu if anyone knows anyone that's interested....


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That is a gorgeous draft. I am not a real draft fan, but that one is gorgeous! Not sickle hocked, in fact , put toghether REALLY nice! Would be awesome in dressage with a neck like that. You got lucky.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^I know we did. She's not heavy on my hands like drafts I've ridden so far have been. I may need to put her in a bit stronger of a bit, though, as right now she's in a simple D-ring and the owner sayss he runs through her hands a lot and needs to have a bit she respects. I'll have to see how she goes in the Western draft size snaffle I have. Any bit suggestions that would have a bit more substance than a D-ring?

She has a great feeling to her though. Who knows, I might try her in WP! She definitely has the ability to slow her trot to a lovely jog, and her headset was coming along nicely with some coaxing.


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> ^I know we did. She's not heavy on my hands like drafts I've ridden so far have been. I may need to put her in a bit stronger of a bit, though, as right now she's in a simple D-ring and the owner sayss he runs through her hands a lot and needs to have a bit she respects. I'll have to see how she goes in the Western draft size snaffle I have. Any bit suggestions that would have a bit more substance than a D-ring?
> 
> She has a great feeling to her though. Who knows, I might try her in WP! She definitely has the ability to slow her trot to a lovely jog, and her headset was coming along nicely with some coaxing.


Congrats she is gorgeous. I miss riding a draft - the jog was awesome. When I was leasing a percheron he was being ridden in a snaffle and was very very very hard to stop. Scared the crap outta me the first time I rode him. I switched to a kimberwick and it was like night and day. Lol I went from an almost 17 hand Perch to a 14 hand qh cross.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'll have to look into the Kimberwick. Which of these would you reccomend?

http://horse-supplies.sstack.com/search?w=kimberwick


----------



## SallyRC123 (Aug 22, 2008)

cuteeeee!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She's a beauty and looks very perch-ish to me too. Congrats on your mom's beautiful new girl. Now the big question is, do you have tack to fit her? :lol:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^Ahh yesss. Their saddle was $500 and they had it custom fitted, but we couldn't afford the saddle at the time so we're on the lookout for a cheaper Western draft saddle!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, good luck :wink:.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

LOL, ikr?


----------



## VictoriasHeart (Nov 21, 2010)

I LOVE HER!!! but i think she would look great english too


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^Me too. I wonder if my Collegiate would fit her if I got a bigger girth....it fits beautifully on most horses that have low, wide withers like her.


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Congrats! As far as the bit goes, I'd see what she's like in the D-ring for a while. Why move up if you don't need to? My Percheron mare is ridden in an O-ring snaffle and is totally leg and seat responsive. It just takes work! I've never had a bit in her stronger than a snaffle, and she has bolted on me before. It's all about enforcing your other aids so when you DO need more rein, it has a greater impact because you're not using much to begin with.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^That's what I was planning on doing at first just to see if it works for her. I'd like to have her completely responsive by just my hips like Molly is, but that's going to take a while . I figure she's probably unbalanced at the canter right now because at her old home she only rode down the street ever, up and down the road. Not very conditions to get a good working canter. I'm hoping some cantering out in the 1000-acre field will help her learn where to put her feet.


----------

